# Robot de minisumo analogico



## richitard (Abr 24, 2009)

Necesito hacer un robot de mini sumo pero el problema es que tiene que ser completamente analógico, de preferencia con amplificadores operacionales. Voy a usar dos servomotores y los sensoeres CNY70, pero no tengo idea de como implementarle algun tipo de logica si no puedo usar micros, pics, compuertas o algo asi

gracias


----------



## Gradmaster (Abr 24, 2009)

¿ Y como vas a localizar a tu oponente?, los sensores CNY70 no te veran nada a mas de unos cuantos centimetros, es preferible que te armes un sensor ultrasonico.

se me ocurre que usando este sensor, que de hecho necesitarias almenos dos para determinar la posicion de tu contrincante, hacer un comparador y dependiendo si es tension positiva o negativa, sera el lado hacia donde gire tu robot.

para el oscilador de tu sensor ultrasonico usas otro operacional como puente de wien, un microfono y amplificador que iran luego a tu comparador.

para la etapa de potencia, dos operacionales mas para cada motor como puente, asi evitas hacerte el puente H con transistores.

es una idea muy general, pero te puede orientar almenos un poco.

saludos y exito.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 25, 2009)

si poedes usar el timer 555 para mover los servos avisa que te paso un circuito.saludos


----------



## richitard (Abr 25, 2009)

Gradmaster dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Y como vas a localizar a tu oponente?, los sensores CNY70 no te veran nada a mas de unos cuantos centimetros, es preferible que te armes un sensor ultrasonico.
> 
> se me ocurre que usando este sensor, que de hecho necesitarias almenos dos para determinar la posicion de tu contrincante, hacer un comparador y dependiendo si es tension positiva o negativa, sera el lado hacia donde gire tu robot.
> 
> ...


pues si puede ser, que en cuanto el CNY70 detecte algo sea cuando empieze a avanzar, lo que pasa es que siento que es muy complicado armar el sensor ultrasonico, y un gasto mayor de dinero, aparte de que nunca he armado uno  ops: . Pero me gusto tu idea de los comparadores y eso, tienes razon. Gracias



			
				harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> si poedes usar el timer 555 para mover los servos avisa que te paso un circuito.saludos


oye gracias, si me pudieras hacer el favor de facilitarme el circuito


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 25, 2009)

ok fijate de los tres cual te sirve mas,son circuitos para hacer andar el servo
con el potenciometro


----------



## karl (Abr 28, 2009)

puedes usar un op amp como un oscilador para prender y apagar leds infrarojos, y usar receptores de televisión para detectar la señal (si tus limitantes son mayores, fototransistores con filtros pasabanda), esta señal se le aplica a un comparador (una entrada por sensor vs una referencia), y con eso tienes detección de objetos.

también, puedes usar sumadores analogos para que tu robot actue de determinada forma si detecta o no detecta en varios sensores a la vez.


----------



## Padrino (Abr 30, 2009)

Ah!... por diversión alguna vez armé el minisumo del libro Junkbots, Bugbots & Bots on Wheels... era un bully muy aceptable, sólo que nunca le puse la suficiente atención para ponerle sensores que lo hicieran comportanse más inteligentemente. De cualquier modo puedes revisar ese circuito, es muy sencillo y totalmente analógico. Suerte y un saludo


----------



## sebitronic (Jun 21, 2009)

hola, como sensores podes usar unos microswitch en los cuatro lados y con un sistema de transistores y diodos podes hacer de que dependiendo por donde lo choquen encianda o no cada motor 

saludos


----------

